# Flippinout's ULTRAMAN



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Well one of them is a HEIRLOOM, the other a keepsake!









First, I'm single and my girl does not live with me so I can safely say that my new FLIPPINOUT Custom Masterpiece is by far the most BEAUTIFUL thing in my household.
It fits my hand like my old Levi jeans fit my butt.








Can't say how it shoots as there is NO way I'm shooting it for maybe months or even years to come!
I know Nathan shot it so ask him how it shoots. Even though it was made to fit MY hand I'm sure he hit what he aimed at!
BTW, I have named her _*ANNABELLE! *_This slingshot is way to sexy not to have her own name._*







*_

Next, he sent me nylon Utility / Trainer too. For the price of a cheap deluxe pizza I have a second _*original FLIPPINOUT SLINGSHOT!*_
It's GREAT and shoots like a dream. WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than my Daisy's wrist supported slingshots!
What a GREAT gift ideal for Fathers Day too. Send dear old dad a FLIPPINOUT Utility / Trainer! I can't think of a cheaper or better way to say DAD, I LOVE you.

BTW, I can't hardly wait to receive my _*FLIPPINOUT SAMPLER!!!!! *_ Hey just a thought but better yet send dad a _*"SAMPLER" *_and know it will never be _*re-gifted*_ like that Ronco Pocket Fisherman you got him last year.









Last, speaking of LOVE and BEAUTIFUL, my girl's favorite color is purple. She has NO interest in my new found LOVE of slingshots but I wonder if she received a Polished Solid PURPLE HEART Slingshot as a gift.... Hmmmmmm, just maybe she'd go plinking with me. Might even get me a kiss out of it! Oh NATHAN...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! Well done Nathan! Congrats UM!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW!!

Im getting a custom soon, Nathan, my payday is this week, so you'll get your money very soon.

Flippinout's fit the hand so well cause of the compound curves for the palm and fingers. Definitely NOT another f l a t  slingshot.

All the work you put in is evident in looks and feel.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

wow , nice slingshot! -- Tex-Shooter


----------

